# 67 gto ford 9''



## ccirfus (May 8, 2011)

will a 72-73 galaxie ford 9'' fit under a 67 gto if not which 9'' would fit the best


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Considering your gonna have to weld several brackets on as there is no ford direct bolt into pontiac all you need is a tape measure. Measure your's and go from there.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

go a few inches shorter and you can get wider tires in there....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you modify a real Ford 9" to fit? Sure - but there's going to be a lot of cutting and welding involved and it all has to be done right.

Another option is to buy a ready to bolt in Ford 9" that's custom made to fit your car. I'm running a 9" in the Beast (my 69) and it was a true bolt-in. It was made by Moser Engineering. I know Currie also makes them, as do many other vendors who "build" rear ends. I ordered mine through Spohn Engineering's web site.

Bear


----------



## ccirfus (May 8, 2011)

ok thanks do you know any sights i can look at and what do they run$$


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

9 inch for a abody is about 1000 dollars all you have to do is install everything is welded up,jegs,summitt racing ,currie sell them


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ccirfus said:


> ok thanks do you know any sights i can look at and what do they run$$


I ordered mine through Spohn Engineering Camaro Suspension | F-Body Suspension | G-Body Suspension | Spohn Perf 

The price can vary A LOT depending on how fancy you get and what options you go for. Mine has the high spline count alloy axles, nodular iron center section, 1350 yokes, wilwood brakes with parking brakes, drain/fill bungs, and Wavetrac differential with 3.50 gears, so it wasn't cheap. Then again, I'm expecting this will be the last axle I ever have to put under it.

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can also buy them from Moser;

Moser Engineering - 9" Complete Built to Order Stamped Housing & Axle Package - Complete Rear End Assemblies


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The upgraded 9" rear ends are expensive, but so are good 10 bolt and 12 bolt units, which are inferior in strength. 9" is THE way to go if you're into racing your car and are pushing maximum HP.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

9" Ford is nice because of the aftermarket support and the ability to change out gearsets. A built 12 bolt is just as strong as a built 9". They both have their weaknesses and built they can be pretty stout but ..... A Dana 60 makes em all look like toys .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree I look under a car to see the bottom 2 bolts instead of 1 center bolt, 12 bolt has 2, and that gives street cred for me and the car is more than a fancy paint job and cam. If your not racing it on slicks, then a 10 bolt will live find behind most "driven" cars, I've never broken a rear.
It would be cool if the aftermarket sold the conversion brackets so you could DIY a 9", but why would they, they make bank off selling rears.


----------

